# Wisconsin ATV Snow Removal Laws



## yancylandscape (Nov 5, 2007)

Wisconsin passed some new laws regarding ATVs used for snow removal.  The link to a printable pamphlet is below. Please note that unfortunately this does not _currently_ apply to UTVs.

http://dnr.wi.gov/org/es/enforcement/DOCS/atvsnowpamph.pdf

www.watva.org


----------



## S-205 (Feb 27, 2009)

Hmm, that seems pretty reasonable to me. What do you think about it?


----------



## kingquadplowman (Dec 5, 2010)

I was aware of this law before the plowing season. I made sure I understood all the laws before I went out and cruised through town going to my parents house. This new law made my plowing easier because no longer did I need to trailer across town. And putting an led light on a post and plugging it into the king quad, oh, its so much easier! 
I thought maybe the cops would try and give me a little crap, but they just wave and keep going. Sometimes they will even stop and ask how its goin and just talk. 
This is truly one of the smartest things WI has done in a long time when it comes to snow removal!


----------



## S-205 (Feb 27, 2009)

That sounds great, I live out of the city , so we don't get alot of traffic where I drive my atv to plow. And I usually plow at night, so I've had no problems.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

been busniess as usual for me for plowing with the Quad again this year though my town is only 4 mile's from one end to the other and I kinda live in the middle of town so I can get from one end to the other and not get questioned. I due have a yellow light at home sitting in the basement if I get asked I'll get it put on the ATV I just haven't gotten to it yet this year LOL


----------



## James 1966 (Dec 10, 2011)

Seems Very Reasonable !!


----------



## Dave T (Feb 11, 2009)

I think it's great. I wish they had that law here. The only time we can drive on the roads is if there is a state of emergency.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

Sounds fair to me. It wouldn't matter if they had that in PA as I have to trailer my stuff too far to do any work. I have a few in my neighborhood that I drive maybe a mile or so one way. I did ride the Grizzly about 5 miles to the store a few years back when we got a few feet of snow. When I got to the store a cop saw me pulling in. I walked in and all he said was "nice atv" and went on his merry way.  I guess since all the highways were closed down it didn't really matter.


----------



## perrysee (Jul 30, 2009)

i never had a problem with the cops around here using my atv for snowplowing ,but make sure you have yellow llight on and blade. most stop and ask how good it works. better then my plow trucks for most of my aaccounts


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

That seems very reasonable. Until the late 90's or so, you could register and drive atv's on the roads of NC like you would a motorcycle. There must have been too many accidents and bad apples who ofcourse had to ruin it.


----------



## BPS#1 (Oct 16, 2011)

In WY you license them with the motorcycle plate.


Balls out, no mileage restrictions etc.

I doubt there are caution light requirements either. 
Most folks here don't use one on their snow plow pickups.


----------



## blackhillshonda (Nov 7, 2011)

In South Dakota we license them also like a motorcycle and ride them year round. I live in the Black Hills and you can't believe how many ATV's with plows run around town in the winter. The Weather Channel has Lead, SD as the 5th snowiest town in the United States (Including Alaska). We average a little over 300 inches a season.


----------



## jpmurr (Jul 17, 2010)

*ATV Snow plow wear blade*

Can any one tell me what last longer or is better for a wear bar on aATV Plow ? 
I was kinda woundering about useing a rubber Strip In stead of a steel one . OF course it would be a thick one Kinda like on a Snow box but not as thick Anny good Ideas please help me Thanks Guys Here is my email . [email protected]


----------



## jturkey69 (Dec 21, 2011)

hoping to talk boss into trying an atv for business thiss year. I have plowed myself, and neighbors places in the past, and did fine, no issues, moved alot of snow. BUT trying to get him on board with an atv vs a jd rider with blade and wheel weights will be tough..lol


----------



## Shop's Lawn (Nov 9, 2008)

Anyone know if this law is still current as of this year oct 2012?


----------



## 450foreman04 (Sep 23, 2010)

Dnr still has it on their website. Don't forget you need a license plate now.


----------

